# Network channels in HD on big dish



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

Since network broadcasts (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX) originate on "big dish" in high def, then go to the local affiliates (and then to Dishnet and DirecTV).... is there any way to pick up the HD feeds directly off of a large satellite dish? SD feeds ARE available on big dish, but I can't find anything about the HD feeds.

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

yes you can get some of them on the big dish. 

ABC-yes (G4 and up 24/7...only shows HD during the national programming. Otherwise its a test screen)
CBS-yes (IA6 only when there is HD stuff or primetime)
NBC-no (they use some weird encryption)
FOX-no (they use some weird encryption)
My-yes (G4..only on during prime time)
CW-yes (G11 I think..only on during prime time)


----------



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

I would still need the HDD200 sidecar, right?

Jeff


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

all of those are in DVB so you would need a DVB box that can support HD or a PC card. Those aren't in DCII.

I use a Coolsat 8000 to get those


----------

